# Watch out for Yellowstone bears ? they're hungry



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Watch out for Yellowstone bears — they're hungry*

Something to be prepared for. Bears are totally unpredictable.

Watch out for Yellowstone bears — they're hungry
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100822/ap_on_re_us/us_hungry_grizzlies


----------



## luckycutter (Aug 22, 2010)

I was just at Yellowstone. It is business as usual there. The story is a bit blown up. Seriously, we are up to TWO attacks now. Now lets look at the killings. 1) A mother bear will kill to protect cubs in ANY year. Being caught between one and the other is always bad news. 2) The guy was near a tranquilized bear that woke up too soon. That sounds like human error to me. Being bear aware is the key.


----------



## CGC4200 (Aug 22, 2010)

*grizzly atack in Montana campground in 2010*

One fatality,several injuries, but that may be the way national news spun
the story, bear dragged victims out of tents and worked on them.
I would like to at least have bear spray in my inventory, have a .44 Mag,
think the Alaskans use them as a weapon of last resort & prefer slug guns
& big rifles.


----------

